

Ask HN: I've started an OSS decentralized search engine a while ago / need help - pilooch

With others, I&#x27;ve started the Seeks Project, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.seeks-project.info a while ago, but development has stalled for a while now because of a lack of developers to help with it. Users and demand is still there, especially wrt. the recent Prism scandal.&lt;p&gt;This is an appeal for help ;)
======
logn
That looks interesting. I'd be interested in perusing the code at least and
maybe forking it. Also, I prefer silkjs.net fullstack javascript, so I'd
probably end up porting it to that. If that sounds good to you, can you link
me to the source code? This doesn't seem to have much: [http://redmine.seeks-
project.info/projects/seeks/files](http://redmine.seeks-
project.info/projects/seeks/files)

~~~
simonpure
You may want to check out their wiki: [http://seeks-
project.info/wiki/index.php/Contributing_code](http://seeks-
project.info/wiki/index.php/Contributing_code)

